# Hard to find parts, Shindaiwa 345



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Guys. I have a 345 Shindaiwa chain saw I might get stuck with. It has no spark. The ignition, pulser, and exciter coils are not available. Does anyone have these parts? Is there parts that will interchange? Does anyone know which one is usually the problem or how to tell? Any help please.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

*chainsaw parts, hard to find*

try: http://store.chainsawr.com/


----------



## LMD (Jul 19, 2015)

*Shindaiwa 345*

That 345 was obsolete when I worked for Shindaiwa in the 90's; parts supplies for that saw were mostly used up long before. The 3-peice ignition system for the 345 is a CDI that sends a 200-300 volt pulse through a conventional spark coil. That pulse is generated and stored when the flywheel passes the CDI pack. Stored energy is released when the flywheel spins past the TRIGGER COIL (Shindaiwa called this a "Pulser"); and is amplified to 20-30K at the plug lead.
Test the trigger coil with an ohms-meter: you should read 1000-1600K ohms in one direction and -0- in reverse/against the internal diode. The spark coil can also be tested with an ohms-meter: should read about 2K-ohms from the spark plug lead to ground and approx. .3-.4 ohms on the primary side. The CDI can be tested with an ignition analyzer or flywheel simulator… let me know if you have either of these tools and I'll send details.
In my experience, the CDI was the most likely failure part; spark coil a distant 2nd/don't believe I ever replaced a trigger coil. The spark coil & trigger are still out there and were used on a variety of (also very obsolete) Shindaiwa saws. The CDI pack is more model-specific, & I wouldn't buy a used one without some kind of guarantee. 
Lastly -and if you give up- I'm actually in need of a 345 flywheel ("rotor")/would buy the flywheel from your saw. Let me know.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

for future reference on obsolete as well as Rotary Aftermarket you can bookmark http://www.smallenginechainsawparts.com


----------

